# Black VXR Zymol Destiny Wax Photo's (PVS Show PICS Too)



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi All, I have recently detailed the car for the PVS show at santa pod raceway (My car was on the MPG stand)









































































PVS Show at Santa Pod Raceway - MPG Stand


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice vxr man.


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Love the car!!! Top job...


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work mate, looks excellent.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is that North East Detailing?


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guys....


I used Nedetailing 2nd bay todo my car Thanks to Dave and James


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Wicked*

Hi Dan, gorgeous finish indeed.

p.s. love the tunes :thumb:

All at team Face :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Love that zymol look on your car


----------



## Stu VXR (Jun 10, 2010)

amazing shine mate. did you take her out on the track ?


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Very Black.....a credit to you...well done :buffer::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

tidy.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the very kind comments last Pic is my favorite glossy reflective look

Did not manage to get her on the strip due to not bringing my driving license, gutted really as i'm running Regal Autosport Eds Stage3 285\310bhp - 394ft lbs and would like to know what qtr mile time i could get.


----------



## Vectra Singh (Oct 23, 2007)

Wicked mate i was there yesterday some awesome looking VXR's! ;-)


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom

My next car right there!


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Just added youtube video to bottom of my first post, hope you's all like it


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

really nice example!


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice VXR....:thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

rds1985 said:


> really nice example!


CG dryer i got off you works brill thanks



modcons said:


> Nice VXR....:thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## longy79 (Oct 22, 2008)

lovely example that, looks nice :0


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

That is CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN!!! Lovely Stuff, got a spoft spot for these even though im a Ford man


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous :thumb: I seen the car on the stand and it looked awesome!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a really nice wet finish.

How'd you get you front black meshes to stay so black?

Chris


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Looking lovely!

I went to pvs and had a great weekend, shame i was in a french car this time!


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

longy79 said:


> lovely example that, looks nice :0





Sp3no said:


> That is CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN!!! Lovely Stuff, got a spoft spot for these even though im a Ford man





missyR said:


> Gorgeous :thumb: I seen the car on the stand and it looked awesome!


Chris[/QUOTE]



Phil_b88 said:


> Looking lovely!
> 
> I went to pvs and had a great weekend, shame i was in a french car this time!


Thanks for Kind comments:thumb:



JCW85 said:


> That's a really nice wet finish.
> 
> How'd you get you front black meshes to stay so black?
> 
> Thanks, The first set of photos have a light coat vinyl treatment but i added aerospace 303 at the pvs show to darken them up a little more.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looking very nice mate indeed


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have some aerospace knocking around - never thought to use it on mesh before 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## AL4N (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking LOVELY mate! :buffer:
I really like the VXRs in black you don't see many of them in that colour ! :thumb: Loving the exhaust also is it custom? :thumb:
Sorry to go OT but have you done anything to the engine? 
Alan...


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

AL4N said:


> Looking LOVELY mate! :buffer:
> I really like the VXRs in black you don't see many of them in that colour ! :thumb: Loving the exhaust also is it custom? :thumb:
> Sorry to go OT but have you done anything to the engine?
> Alan...


Cheers mate, Done a fair bit as she when standard when it got it.

engine mods

Regal EDS Ipf unit (stage3 315ps remap)
Forge Front mount Intercooler
Remus Turbo back exhaust
Cdti airbox ITG filter 
collins cosworth -31 actuator
TRE Uprated fuel pump
Percy Breather box
Percy Turbo bolt

(soon to have a Garret GT28 turbo and few other parts running low boost just over 350bhp)


----------

